# America for Americans



## spectrumc01 (Feb 26, 2011)

The immigration problem is easy to fix really, but I believe it must encompass a few other sticky areas as well.  Lets see....

1st - one year out it is made public knowlege that we are going to hold a Roman census.  If you are an American citizen living abroad you must be in the country to be counted on the first of the year.  Anyone within the boarders of the US on that date is a US citizen, exceptions for military personel of course.  If you are not in the US you are not a citizen.

2nd - now we can remove all seperating titles and laws.  For example, there would be no more reservations, because Indian Americans would become just Americans with equal rights.  Discrimination across the board would no longer be acceptable, because we are all Americans.

3rd - The calender would be modified to give each and every nationality a week long recognition.  For example, African American week, Latin American week, Polish American week, and so on.  These weeks would acknowlege the contributions made to the US by these immigrants.

4th - The border must be closed for one year with no immigration possible, because it will take time to enact all the changes.  From this moment forward illegal entry into the country will not be allowed. Police will be required to verify all citizenship with every stop, employers will be shut down for hiring illegals, landlords will have their propery seized for housing illegals, and deportation with no chance of ever becoming a US citizen for all illegals who are caught.  Naturally there must be due process first, innocent until proven guilty.

5th - lastly we must all do are part in remaining vigilant, This is America for Americans.  No illegal should get anything for free just because they are here, proof of citizenship should be required for all government programs, and hospitals.

    I'm sure there are other things to consider, and we can if we remember America for Americans.


----------



## Toro (Feb 26, 2011)

lol

yeah...


I think Canadians should have a whole month dedicated to us.  After all, this country would be much less funnier, have fewer TV anchors and a much worse hockey league without us Canadians.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Douger (Feb 26, 2011)

JBeukema said:


>


REP sent !!!


----------



## California Girl (Feb 26, 2011)

spectrumc01 said:


> The immigration problem is easy to fix really, but I believe it must encompass a few other sticky areas as well.  Lets see....
> 
> 1st - one year out it is made public knowlege that we are going to hold a Roman census.  If you are an American citizen living abroad you must be in the country to be counted on the first of the year.  Anyone within the boarders of the US on that date is a US citizen, exceptions for military personel of course.  If you are not in the US you are not a citizen.
> 
> ...



Why do you hate the Constitution?


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 26, 2011)

spectrumc01 said:


> The immigration problem is easy to fix really, but I believe it must encompass a few other sticky areas as well.  Lets see....
> 
> 1st - one year out it is made public knowlege that we are going to hold a Roman census.  If you are an American citizen living abroad you must be in the country to be counted on the first of the year.  Anyone within the boarders of the US on that date is a US citizen, exceptions for military personel of course.  If you are not in the US you are not a citizen.
> 
> ...



Stupidity as a mental disorder.


----------



## trobinett (Feb 26, 2011)

spectrumc01 said:


> The immigration problem is easy to fix really, but I believe it must encompass a few other sticky areas as well.  Lets see....
> 
> 1st - one year out it is made public knowlege that we are going to hold a Roman census.  If you are an American citizen living abroad you must be in the country to be counted on the first of the year.  Anyone within the boarders of the US on that date is a US citizen, exceptions for military personel of course.  If you are not in the US you are not a citizen.
> 
> ...



Actually, he does make some good points, but unfortunately its too late to move in the direction he proposes.

About the best America can do is tract those entering, and leaving, and do the best it can in making sure they pay their FAIR SHARE.  I'd be ok with that.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 26, 2011)

Toro said:


> lol
> 
> yeah...
> 
> ...



There'd be happier wait staffs in Florida too, with the increase in average tips.



True story!


----------



## California Girl (Feb 26, 2011)

trobinett said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> > The immigration problem is easy to fix really, but I believe it must encompass a few other sticky areas as well.  Lets see....
> ...



There is nothing in the Constitution that gives any American the right to remove the citizenship from another American on the grounds that said American chooses to spend time outside its borders. That is ridiculous. 

It's ridiculous, narrow minded bullshit. There might be something of relevance in there but, unfortunately, it got lost in the crap.


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 26, 2011)

JBeukema said:


>



There's a difference....

Those "Native Americans" refused to stand up and defend their land. They were more interested in bickering amongst their tribes than they were in putting their own differnces aside to combine forces and drive the "white man" out of their land. In fact, many of them AIDED and ASSISTED the white men.

There is a lesson there that we as AMERICANS have to learn. A Nationalistic version of "bro's before ho's". We can settle the Conservative vs. Liberal, Left vs. Right, East vs. West, Black vs. White debates later. Right now it needs to be AMERICANS vs. EVERYONE ELSE.


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 26, 2011)

California Girl said:


> There is nothing in the Constitution that gives any American the right to remove the citizenship from another American on the grounds that said American chooses to spend time outside its borders. That is ridiculous.
> 
> It's ridiculous, narrow minded bullshit. There might be something of relevance in there but, unfortunately, it got lost in the crap.



There is a lot of good in his suggestion. I do think there's one bit that he leaves out.... With that Roman style census, everyone would have to return to the town in which they were born and get a copy of their original, long-form birth certificate. Those who were naturalized, would be required to return to the city in which they were naturalized and get a copy of that paperwork. These would be the only acceptable forms of proof of Citizenship.


----------



## Agit8r (Feb 26, 2011)

if our government wanted to solve a significant portion of our immigration problem, our trade agreements with latin america would include conditions that the countries granted the privilege of free trade would have to provide a rudimentary safety net in return
*
"Free commerce and navigation are not to be given in exchange for restrictions and vexations, nor are they likely to produce a relaxation of them"* 
--Thomas Jefferson: Report on Foreign Commerce, (1793)


----------



## whitehall (Feb 26, 2011)

spectrumc01 said:


> The immigration problem is easy to fix really, but I believe it must encompass a few other sticky areas as well.  Lets see....
> 
> 1st - one year out it is made public knowlege that we are going to hold a Roman census.  If you are an American citizen living abroad you must be in the country to be counted on the first of the year.  Anyone within the boarders of the US on that date is a US citizen, exceptions for military personel of course.  If you are not in the US you are not a citizen.
> 
> ...



How long did it take the left to think up that one? We just siezed 23 tons of dope smuggled in from the Mixican border. Every country in the world (except the US) protects it's borders. Here's a tip spectro. Why don't you and your inbred liberal open borders comrades each take in about a dozen illegals and feed and clothe them and give them medical attention on your credit card like you expect us to do. Report back in a year and tell us how you made ut.


----------



## trobinett (Feb 26, 2011)

whitehall said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> > The immigration problem is easy to fix really, but I believe it must encompass a few other sticky areas as well.  Lets see....
> ...



They wouldn't make out worth a shit, but my question to YOU, how does THAT rambling statement solve the problem?

This problem isn't going to just "go away", WE, the American people, have to come up with some kind of a WORKABLE solution, wouldn't you agree?

We've done it in the past, we MUST do it now, let's put our collective heads together, and see what will work.  

I for one, think we can do it.............


----------



## SW2SILVER (Feb 26, 2011)

I can't believe I am saying this, but America's day in the sun is over. This place will be over-run, it will become one more overpopulated Latin  third world cesspit. Nothing will stop this. Look at the birth records, as well as the large number of Latino &#8220;immigrants&#8221;, and you can kiss diversity and American culture adios, amigo. And  the youth of this country is being taught not to resist or criticize this trend. Aye carrumba!


----------



## LostAmerican (Feb 27, 2011)

JBeukema said:


>


 
Latin America is twice the size of the United States and is over 90% Latino. See what crap they build when given the same 500 years to build it in.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing in the Constitution that gives any American the right to remove the citizenship from another American on the grounds that said American chooses to spend time outside its borders. That is ridiculous.
> ...



Go to Russia. Apply for citizenship there. No one has the right to tell me to return to my town of birth.... ever. I am an American. I am free to travel anywhere in the world without my government's permission. Got that? Good. 

I currently live outside the US. I pay taxes in that country. I pay taxes in the US. I pay my fair share in both countries. You will not get one more dime out of me.... get your own fucking money and stop coming after mine. Got it? Good.


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 27, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Go to Russia. Apply for citizenship there. No one has the right to tell me to return to my town of birth.... ever. I am an American. I am free to travel anywhere in the world without my government's permission. Got that? Good



No, not Russia. Somewhere in the Middle East WOULD have been my preference, until all of this chaos began a month or so ago. If only one of those countries had both parts of Sharia Law AND the RTKBA I'd have been there long ago, and left my US Citizenship at the door when I went.

You ARE free to travel. I don't feel you should be. 



California Girl said:


> I currently live outside the US. I pay taxes in that country. I pay taxes in the US. I pay my fair share in both countries. You will not get one more dime out of me.... get your own fucking money and stop coming after mine. Got it? Good.



Personally, I would suggest the removal of citizenship for ANY American who chooses to live outside the USA. I see no acceptable reason for any American to live outside the US. It's nothing personal, I just don't see any reason for it. Then I wouldn't be coming after ANY of your money.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Go to Russia. Apply for citizenship there. No one has the right to tell me to return to my town of birth.... ever. I am an American. I am free to travel anywhere in the world without my government's permission. Got that? Good
> ...



Where, in the Constitution, does it give anyone the power to remove citizenship simply for choosing to live outside it's boarders? 

Happily, your communistic approach to citizenship is unconstitutional. No one gets to tell Americans where they can or can not live. 

You want to live under Sharia, works for me. I don't care how or where you choose to live, but Sharia ain't happening in the US.


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 27, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Where, in the Constitution, does it give anyone the power to remove citizenship simply for choosing to live outside it's boarders?



It doesn't. That's part of why the Constitution needs to be completely and totally RE-WRITTEN from the ground up. Our Founding Fathers were about as Naive as an Amish girl at Mardis Gras. They only included HALF of the necessary documentation. They left out the whole part about the DUTIES and RESPONSIBILITIES of citizens.



California Girl said:


> Happily, your communistic approach to citizenship is unconstitutional. No one gets to tell Americans where they can or can not live.



LOL. No, not a Communist; I'm an Authoritarian. Think Fascists with less of the racial bias. I do agree that nobody gets to tell Americans where to live. They should be allowed to live anywhere they want inside the US; and when they leave the US they cease to be Americans. 



California Girl said:


> You want to live under Sharia, works for me. I don't care how or where you choose to live, but Sharia ain't happening in the US.



Not necessarily Sharia Law, but something much closer to it than what we have today. I have seen the Legal system from the inside on a limited basis and it totally destroyed any faith that I ever had in it. That experience of sitting on a jury, combined with the daily news has convinced me that we have no interest in Right and Wrong or any form of Justice these days. Until we get away from worrying about whether Jose was read his rights in the proper dialect of Portugese and start worrying about whether he did actually shoot that person and how we're going to properly PUNISH (not rehabilitate) HIM, our system will continue to have less and less value on a daily basis.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Where, in the Constitution, does it give anyone the power to remove citizenship simply for choosing to live outside it's boarders?
> ...



You're an Idiot. You may not know it yet but you are. The Constitution is to limit the power of Government, it is not about the people. Since you don't even know what the document is, you are not an American.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



::::B L A N K   S T A R E::::

As a Native American, I'm not sure I could be any more offended by this post.

A history of convenience, I suppose.

Wow.


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 27, 2011)

California Girl said:


> You're an Idiot. You may not know it yet but you are. The Constitution is to limit the power of Government, it is not about the people.



Which is why the document needs to be re-written. The founding fathers were naive enough to expect that the necessary social constructs, morals, values, and such that were the foundation for their new system were inate and standard in the people who were being governed. THEY WERE WRONG. Now, without those things, the foundation of this nation has crumbled and it's taking the whole rest of the building with it. 

THAT is why we need a bloody revolution here in the US. Bastille Day, April 19, 1775, and April 12, 1861 a hundred thousand times over. A CLEANSING. A total re-formatting of the system to get rid of the viruses and malware in it. 




Mini 14 said:


> As a Native American, I'm not sure I could be any more offended by this post.



Be offended at your ancestors who refused to band together to drive the white man from your territory the moment they landed on the Eastern shores of this continent.

The conquered do not generally get a say in what happens to them after they have lost the war. NOR SHOULD THEY.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bow to your omniscience and arrogance.

Ignorance is a warm and comforting blanket.


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 27, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Ignorance is a warm and comforting blanket.



Then obviously we have no need for any further conversation do we? Welcome to the ever-expanding Ignore List.


----------



## jillian (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> Not necessarily Sharia Law, but something much closer to it than what we have today. I have seen the Legal system from the inside on a limited basis and it totally destroyed any faith that I ever had in it. That experience of sitting on a jury, combined with the daily news has convinced me that we have no interest in Right and Wrong or any form of Justice these days. Until we get away from worrying about whether Jose was read his rights in the proper dialect of Portugese and start worrying about whether he did actually shoot that person and how we're going to properly PUNISH (not rehabilitate) HIM, our system will continue to have less and less value on a daily basis.



what if it were YOU who was not given his rights?

are you for real?


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Ignorance is a warm and comforting blanket.
> ...



Ahhh.....I see now why you have the mindset which you do.

"If they disagree with me, just ignore them, for they have nothing to teach me."

Suddenly, it all makes sense.

No harm, no foul.


----------



## jillian (Feb 27, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > Mini 14 said:
> ...



well, he said he's a fascist.

what do you expect from someone who thinks the native americans "failed to protect themselves".

not a lot to say after that one.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Ignorance is a warm and comforting blanket.
> ...



Just so you know, announcing that you're putting someone on Ignore makes you look very childish. We tend to mock childish posters. 

Baby need his blankie?


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 27, 2011)

jillian said:


> what if it were YOU who was not given his rights?



Then I have a couple options....

a. Accept it and move on
b. Violently resist and expect to die
c. Move somewhere else.



jillian said:


> are you for real?



As real as it gets and as serious as a heart attack or brain cancer.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 27, 2011)

Americans can't live abroad? Rights get in the way of punishing people?

I say we defeated your kind 65 years ago. But at least you're vocal enough that we recognize you for who you are.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't care about people ignoring others. 

It may shield them from differing opinion, but it does not hide them from what they are.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > what if it were YOU who was not given his rights?
> ...



Here's your basic problem. There are more of us than you, so we resist violently and you die. How does that work for ya?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 27, 2011)

spectrumc01 said:


> The immigration problem is easy to fix really, but I believe it must encompass a few other sticky areas as well.  Lets see....
> 
> 1st - one year out it is made public knowlege that we are going to hold a Roman census.  If you are an American citizen living abroad you must be in the country to be counted on the first of the year.  Anyone within the boarders of the US on that date is a US citizen, exceptions for military personel of course.  If you are not in the US you are not a citizen.
> 
> ...



Not all is time wasted if we can learn something...

The post above is a grand example of Social Democratic thinking, NOT Liberal thinking.

Liberal thinking says:  "Open the borders to all who behave and let genuine citizens earn their first $37,000 per year free of Federal Income Tax"


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 27, 2011)

jillian said:


> well, he said he's a fascist.
> 
> what do you expect from someone who thinks the native americans "failed to protect themselves".
> 
> not a lot to say after that one.



No, I said I'm an Authoritarian, which is just short of being a Fascist. There IS a difference, but I wouldn't expect you to comprehend that. Anyone to the Right of Chairman Mao is probably a Fascist in your mind.

You're right.... not a lot to say, so why don't you join him on the list.



California Girl said:


> Just so you know, announcing that you're putting someone on Ignore makes you look very childish. We tend to mock childish posters.
> 
> Baby need his blankie?



When I start worrying or caring about the opinion of anyone other than myself, it will be time to step back and ponder whether life has any value anymore, so don't expect me to be very concerned about what anyone here thinks of me personally, my opinions, or how I present them.

I grew up being mocked, derided, verbally abused, and otherwise verbally and emotionally assaulted by people due to an obvious birth defect. Trust me, I highly doubt there is anything you folks can do that is going to even begin to put a dent in the mental/emotional armor that I've built over the last three and a half decades.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 27, 2011)

Ahhhh...revenge complex. Makes sense.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > well, he said he's a fascist.
> ...



You grew up? Really? Prove it.... because right now, I'd say the evidence suggests you have not.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 27, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Ahhhh...revenge complex. Makes sense.



He's got to make up for it somehow.

Obviously, it defines him.


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 27, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Americans can't live abroad? Rights get in the way of punishing people?
> 
> I say we defeated your kind 65 years ago. But at least you're vocal enough that we recognize you for who you are.



No you didn't. My kind have existed for far longer than you think and we will continue to exist because we're RIGHT. We understand that Freedoms and Rights need to come with DUTIES and RESPONSIBILITIES. We understand that there are reasons Men and women were made differently and that to try and ignore or remove those differences is a ridiculous waste of time and energy. Unfortunately you folks have all bought into this new, touchy-feely, politically correct bologna and want to destroy everything good and decent in this world... or at least what used to be good and decent in this world.



California Girl said:


> Here's your basic problem. There are more of us than you, so we resist violently and you die. How does that work for ya?



That works absolutely fine for me. If I can't defend myself, I deserve to die. Besides, with the way this country is going..... "Better DEAD than Red." Also, you need to realize that those of us with my mindset are going to take more than a few of you with us when we go.


----------



## LilOlLady (Feb 27, 2011)

Where and when there in no "immigration laws" there is no illegal immigration. When Columbus came, Native Americans did not have a claim on the land because they did not belive the land should be owned. SO there wer no illegal immigration them. New comers were welcomed.
Then there were immigration laws and immigrants came through Ellis Island and they registered and some were turned away for many reason. One was they did not pass a medical examination.

So stop the stupid rhetoric that all whites are illegal because Indians were here first.
Native American LilOlLady.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 27, 2011)

Nope...you lost 65 years ago. Sorry if that stings. Truth hurts.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Americans can't live abroad? Rights get in the way of punishing people?
> ...



You can give it your very best shot.... but we have the USMC on our side. So, unless you think you can take on the USMC and live, run Forest, run.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Nope...you lost 65 years ago. Sorry if that stings. Truth hurts.



Right, that's it. You're on the Ignore List. 


*Dramatically slams the door to Free Speech*


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 27, 2011)

SW2SILVER said:


> I can't believe I am saying this, but America's day in the sun is over. This place will be over-run, it will become one more overpopulated Latin  third world cesspit. Nothing will stop this. Look at the birth records, as well as the large number of Latino &#8220;immigrants&#8221;, and you can kiss diversity and American culture adios, amigo. And  the youth of this country is being taught not to resist or criticize this trend. Aye carrumba!



Boy you really are a Gloomy Gus, aren't you?

So what if the American Children who lead this planet out to the stars are going to be varying shades of brown?  

Isn't that somehow fitting, considering the place in history that America occupies as the oldest of the dysfunctional bastard spawn resulting from the rape of this planet by Western 'Civilization'?


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 27, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Ahhhh...revenge complex. Makes sense.



No. If was a revenge complex there'd be a whole lot of bodies buried in my backyard. It's simply a matter of realizing very early on in life that the only person looking out for my own best interests is ME; and that if I'm the only one doing that, then there's little to no time for me to be worrying about anyone else's best interests.



California Girl said:


> You grew up? Really? Prove it.... because right now, I'd say the evidence suggests you have not.



I would suggest that the Associates of Science Degree, the nearly two decades in the workforce, and the fact that I pay my own bills would suggest that I've grown up, CG. Now, on the emotional side.... as I said to Radioman, I learned early that I better look out for myself because nobody else was ever going to. That leaves me with really no time to be concerned with anyone else's feelings, interests, well being, etc....


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 27, 2011)

I could eat a bowl of vegitable soup and shit a better thread than this.

Just sayin'


----------



## LilOlLady (Feb 27, 2011)

Now, some of the land was occupied by Indian tribes some was not and the white man got greedy and wanted it all and now they are paying a big price for taking that land. There was enough land for the Indians and Whites but like I said the white man wanted it all. They also paid $13 million for the land they took from the Mexicans. Another story. Mexican don't have a claim on the southwest anymore either. If they want it they have to buy it back and it is not for sale.


----------



## LilOlLady (Feb 27, 2011)

Douger said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





Stop digging this old dead horse up and beating him over and over.
Do you suggest compensating Blacks for there 200 years of slave labor? And cheap illegal labor is not so cheap either.


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 27, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Nope...you lost 65 years ago. Sorry if that stings. Truth hurts.



No, not at all. You seem to be under the utterly mistaken belief that I would have sided with the Nazi's. I wouldn't have. I'd have been more on the philosophical side of the Japanese if they'd just kept to themselves and not been stupid enough to poke a rather large dragon in the eye with a stick.



California Girl said:


> You can give it your very best shot.... but we have the USMC on our side. So, unless you think you can take on the USMC and live, run Forest, run.



I think you might be surprised how many US Service Members might not be as much on your side as you think. However, as someone who has the greatest of respect for members of the United States Marine Corps it would be an honor and a privilege to die at their hands if it came to that. 



California Girl said:


> Right, that's it. You're on the Ignore List.



Not yet, but he's moving in that direction.



California Girl said:


> *Dramatically slams the door to Free Speech*



I've never been a huge proponent of an unlimited and boundless right to Free Speech. I doubt I ever will be.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > well, he said he's a fascist.
> ...



Your thesis opener makes no sense, Bro'.

While Fascism is by definition 'Authoritarian', any political ideology can have an authoritarian bent, depending on the leadership - including Social Democracy, Status Quo in the Republic Conservatives and Liberalism.


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 27, 2011)

AVG-JOE said:


> Your thesis opener makes no sense, Bro'.
> 
> While Fascism is by definition 'Authoritarian', any political ideology can have an authoritarian bent, depending on the leadership - including Social Democracy, Status Quo in the Republic Conservatives and Liberalism.



Yes, any ideology can have an Authoritarian bend to it. However, I would suggest that there is a particular ideology, on the extreme Right end of the political spectrum, out past even the Republicans, Tea Partiers, etc.... and just short of Fascism that I would call Authoritarianism. A very good version of this ideology can be seen in the world Robert Heinlein created for his book (and now movie) "Starship Troopers".


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> I could eat a bowl of vegitable soup and shit a better thread than this.
> 
> Just sayin'





Fuck you.




We're having fun!


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 27, 2011)

AVG-JOE said:


> We're having fun!



Who's having fun? I'm having a serious discussion here. Fun is not something I concern myself with to any significant degree.


----------



## jillian (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > what if it were YOU who was not given his rights?
> ...



those are NOT your options.

that whole constitution thing... perhaps you've heard of the 4th amendment? the 5th amendment?

it doesn't (thankfully) work like that in this country.

you do not have the right to "violently resist". the only crime included in the constitution is TREASON. however, government must comport itself in a particular way. i'm sure it troubles you, but our police are not permitted to act like nazi stormtroopers.

bummer, eh?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 27, 2011)

LilOlLady said:


> Stop digging this old dead horse up and beating him over and over.
> Do you suggest compensating Blacks for there 200 years of slave labor? *And cheap illegal labor is not so cheap either.*



Depends on your point of view... If you're the wealthy owner making extra profit using undocumented labor it *is* cheap - If you're the middle class taxpayer picking up the tab for the resulting mess, it sucks.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Your thesis opener makes no sense, Bro'.
> ...



See, now I would call that Right Wing authoritarianism bordering on Fascism, but I read history.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > We're having fun!
> ...



Dude, if you can't have fun, what's the point?


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 27, 2011)

AVG-JOE said:


> See, now I would call that Right Wing authoritarianism bordering on Fascism, but I read history.



So do I, Joe. Though my interests tend more towards Medieval, Colonial, and pre-20th century history for the most part.



AVG-JOE said:


> Dude, if you can't have fun, what's the point?



Life isn't about FUN. It's about living a proper life with the intent of receiving one's reward in the next life.

*I HATE THAT SONG!!!!*


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2011)

Toro said:


> a much worse hockey league without us Canadians.




Atlanta, Phoenix, Miami, Dallas, Anahiem. All of them proud American cities. These are hockeytowns with deep cultural roots tied to the game. Just ask Mr Bettman. The NHL wouldn't survive without the attendance revenue from such cities.

Your comment is of course true, but that won't stop me from raising a false strawman in defense of my country that's No 1 in everything else. 


+500 Patriot Points


----------



## Angelhair (Feb 27, 2011)

_The native americans can reclaim the USA any time they wish.  So what is stopping them????_


----------



## Angelhair (Feb 27, 2011)

_The mexicans can reclaim the southwest any time they wish.  So what is stopping them????_


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > You're an Idiot. You may not know it yet but you are. The Constitution is to limit the power of Government, it is not about the people.
> ...





I love how you go on and on about the importance of morals and values and blah blah blah, but you've yet to demonstrate any semblance of a conscience. Assuming your posts aren't all just part of a charade you're putting up.


----------



## LilOlLady (Feb 27, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> > The immigration problem is easy to fix really, but I believe it must encompass a few other sticky areas as well.  Lets see....
> ...



*Stupidity is not a mental disorder. Stupidity is a self inflicted disorder and no amount of medication will cure it. That statement is a direct insult to all mentally ill.*


----------



## LilOlLady (Feb 27, 2011)

Immigration problem can be fixed in one step. Make the E-Verify mandatory and a crime if not used and illegals here will leave and those that still insist on coming are criminals and not coming to work.


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 27, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> I love how you go on and on about the importance of morals and values and blah blah blah, but you've yet to demonstrate any semblance of a conscience. Assuming your posts aren't all just part of a charade you're putting up.



My posts are most definitely NOT a charade. I have neither the imagination nor the time to engage in such garbage.

Morality and Values have nothing to do with a Conscience. In fact in many cases they are the absolute and total OPPOSITE of having a Conscience. The idea that the two concepts are related is simply a long-standing attempt by certain forces to remove REAL Morality and Values from society.

For example.... Someone breaks into my apartment, not realizing I'm there. I have my gun and can see that they have no idea I'm there. The "conscience" theory says I should warn them before I fire, or shoot to wound. Morals and Values indicate they get two in the chest and a third one in the head if they're still moving without ANY sort of warning. 

Conscience is mostly about being nice, kind, friendly, etc.... Morals and Values are about Right and Wrong, which trump nice, kind, friendly, etc... every day of the week and twice on Sundays.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Nope...you lost 65 years ago. Sorry if that stings. Truth hurts.
> ...



Firstly, I referred to Radio being on MY ignore list... it was humor. Humor requires an intellect, which you lack. 

Secondly, I'm glad you look forward to dying at the business end of the Marines. They are sworn to defend that piece of paper you spit upon.... they kill and die for it. I would be surprised if you could find more than a dozen Marines, Soldiers, Sailors or even Coast Guard who would support your stupidity. Generally speaking, our Armed Forces are not dumb. 

At the risk of repeating myself.... Run, Forest, Run. *

*Translation: stop trolling the board. We know you are a sock puppet. Get back in the drawer, fool.


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 27, 2011)

California Girl said:


> At the risk of repeating myself.... Run, Forest, Run. *
> 
> *Translation: stop trolling the board. We know you are a sock puppet. Get back in the drawer, fool.



Congratulations to the Ninth member of the Ignore List. I might suggest you do the same.

I'm neither trolling, nor a sock. Of course you're free to petition the Moderators to remove me permanently.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I smell socks and troll shit. Just sayin'.


----------



## editec (Feb 27, 2011)

EVery man has a simple plan for a complex problem that will not work.

This is Spectrums.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of repeating myself.... Run, Forest, Run. *
> ...



Gee, thanks.... I hadn't realized I needed your permission to 'petition' the Moderators. Socks and trolls are not welcome.

You should start a 'pwned' belt. That always gives us a laugh.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 27, 2011)

anachronism said:


> avg-joe said:
> 
> 
> > see, now i would call that right wing authoritarianism bordering on fascism, but i read history.
> ...



Oh, YEAH?!?

Well...[ _Content personally directed missed due to ignor-ance ]_


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> > I love how you go on and on about the importance of morals and values and blah blah blah, but you've yet to demonstrate any semblance of a conscience. Assuming your posts aren't all just part of a charade you're putting up.
> ...




 Whatever floats your boat.


Aren't you the same guy who said that every person convicted of any felony should get life imprisonment or capital punishment, with a one-time chance at appeal?

You're living in a twisted fantasy world to the extreme. So extreme, imo, that's it's hard to buy a lot of what you say as genuine.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 27, 2011)

editec said:


> EVery man has a simple plan for a complex problem that will not work...



Every woman has a complex plan for a simple problem ....and she will ignore anyone who tells her it is not a complex problem.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of repeating myself.... Run, Forest, Run. *
> ...



That's an utter waste of time.  Once you have all the  kids on your list, we won't have to see you at recess anyway.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 27, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



'pwned'



?!?


----------



## trobinett (Feb 27, 2011)

Sure am glad we had this talk......


----------



## California Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

AVG-JOE said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Anachronism said:
> ...



Net speak for 'conquered'.... in short it's what morons claim when they 'win' the internet, in their mistaken belief in their own importance. 

Remember some sad ex-poster who had a 'pwned' belt in his sig? Similar to whiny mcwhine's 'ignore list' in his?   Kids in a grown up place... never fun.


----------



## LilOlLady (Feb 27, 2011)

California Girl said:


> I smell socks and troll shit. Just sayin'.



*If you do, California Girl, you are way too close.*


----------



## LilOlLady (Feb 27, 2011)

Angelhair said:


> _The mexicans can reclaim the southwest any time they wish.  So *what is stopping them*????_



*Why do you think we are here*? No one and nothing is stopping them. They have taken it back plus. Now we have to take it back again. *And it's costing us more than $13 million this time*.


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 27, 2011)

AVG-JOE said:


> Oh, YEAH?!?
> 
> Well...[ _Content personally directed missed due to ignor-ance ]_





AVG-JOE said:


> That's an utter waste of time.  Once you have all the  kids on your list, we won't have to see you at recess anyway.



Well, I've now got one less of the  kids to worry about, since you've become #10.

Oh, and Recess was my least favorite part of school when I was a kid. I would have much rather been inside reading a book or doing something like that.


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 27, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> Aren't you the same guy who said that every person convicted of any felony should get life imprisonment or capital punishment, with a one-time chance at appeal?



Yes I am, and that is exactly what I believe. Something like 80-85% of the convictions overturned on appeal are overturned on the INITIAL appeal from what I've read. So why waste the time and money on giving these people 5 or 6 appeals over 20 years. One appeal then they get locked away, either in an 8'x8' cell for the rest of their life or a coffin for the rest of eternity.



Sheldon said:


> You're living in a twisted fantasy world to the extreme. So extreme, imo, that's it's hard to buy a lot of what you say as genuine.



Well, then I suggest you ignore me, because what I'm saying isn't going to change. It's what I believe. Trust me, I have to live in the same scum-filled world with you folks 24/7/365. That's part of why I would rather live in the "fantasy world" that I think should exist, if I had that opportunity. Unfortunately I don't.


----------



## Angelhair (Feb 27, 2011)

LilOlLady said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> > _The mexicans can reclaim the southwest any time they wish.  So *what is stopping them*????_
> ...



_I will consider that they have taken it back when we have to live by their 'rule of law' and their 'constitution' - neither which, if they have them,  is of any value._


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Nope...you lost 65 years ago. Sorry if that stings. Truth hurts.
> ...



No, I am of the correct belief that you are a totalitarian. And we defeated that philosophy in the western world 65 years ago.

You lost. Tissue?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, YEAH?!?
> ...


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 27, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> No, I am of the correct belief that you are a totalitarian. And we defeated that philosophy in the western world 65 years ago.
> 
> You lost. Tissue?



We haven't lost yet. Nor will we ever. We're like that nasty spot of crabgrass in everyone's lawn.... no matter what you do, we keep coming back. Mostly because you people are too lazy or stupid to either eradicate us entirely with overwhelming force, or to build a society which actually works without us.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > No, I am of the correct belief that you are a totalitarian. And we defeated that philosophy in the western world 65 years ago.
> ...



Yea, you lost.... more than once.... and you will keep losing.... and eventually we will get bored and we will eradicate you like bugs. And you will be consigned to a few pages in a history book. 

The End.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > No, I am of the correct belief that you are a totalitarian. And we defeated that philosophy in the western world 65 years ago.
> ...



So what you're saying is that you are too stupid to realize that your philosophy is a complete failure everywhere it's tried. And you are too stupid to learn another and keep coming back to what doesn't work over and over again.

Seems like we agree.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 27, 2011)

LilOlLady said:


> *Stupidity is not a mental disorder. Stupidity is a self inflicted disorder and no amount of medication will cure it. That statement is a direct insult to all mentally ill.*



I am sorry you feel that way....


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 27, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> So what you're saying is that you are too stupid to realize that your philosophy is a complete failure everywhere it's tried. And you are too stupid to learn another and keep coming back to what doesn't work over and over again.



What I'm saying is that just because an idea is Wrong (like Freedom and Democracy) doesn't mean that it will not be embraced by the masses who are too stupid to understand that they are doing themselves a massive disservice. Just because an idea is Right (like Authoritarianism, and societal limitations) does not mean it will be embraced by the masses either. Success and failure are very poor measurements of what is Right versus what is Wrong.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > So what you're saying is that you are too stupid to realize that your philosophy is a complete failure everywhere it's tried. And you are too stupid to learn another and keep coming back to what doesn't work over and over again.
> ...



You're very dumb. True story.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > No, I am of the correct belief that you are a totalitarian. And we defeated that philosophy in the western world 65 years ago.
> ...




 What a bunch of shit! You're like a B-film parody of a James Bond villain. Are you petting a white cat right now?

No let me guess--you actually eat cat meat.



Might as well put me on that ignore list, you little weenie.


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 27, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> Might as well put me on that ignore list, you little weenie.



Sorry, I don't do requests. You're going to have to earn you way onto the list.

As for the B-Movie Villian comment.... No white cat. No monocle. No plan for world domination. Just the real hope that maybe people here in the United States would drag their heads out of their behinds and realize how screwed up things are. Guess not.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 27, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



I had a feeling you were one of the  kids, Sheldon.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2011)

AVG-JOE said:


> I had a feeling you were one of the  kids, Sheldon.



Sigh. So did I. But it looks like the cool kids' table only has ten chairs. 


I'm just going to go stand in the corner now.


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 27, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> Sigh. So did I. But it looks like the cool kids' table only has ten chairs.
> 
> I'm just going to go stand in the corner now.



Don't worry, there's plenty of space at the table. The Ignore List I had at another site a couple years back had more than 300 members. I'm sure you'll punch your ticket to the show soon enough.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 27, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh. So did I. But it looks like the cool kids' table only has ten chairs.
> ...



If you so easily put people on ignore, and do it to so many, why the hell are you posting on a message board in the first place?


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 28, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> If you so easily put people on ignore, and do it to so many, why the hell are you posting on a message board in the first place?



It's easier, cheaper, and more socially acceptable to rant at a place like this than it is to express my extreme displeasure about many of these topics with gasoline, fertilizer, and U-Haul trucks.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 28, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > I had a feeling you were one of the  kids, Sheldon.
> ...



You can share my chair.

I think the  kids table contains everyone that Ana can't cope with. We're smarter than she is and she don't like it.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 28, 2011)

I was first!!!!

You can't be first, but you could be next!!!


----------



## spectrumc01 (Feb 28, 2011)

America for Americans is about taking care of our own, first and foremost, and to do that effectively we need to get rid of all the BS lables.  You are either an American or you aren't.  And if you are an American have some pride about yourself and come home to at least register yourself as an American.  There will be time later to recognize each group of Americans, but for right now it might be time to shut it down and close the borders temporarily.  We are no good to anyone else until we are right with ourselves, our friends overseas will understand and if they don't, they were no friend to begin with.

      It's time to start looking at the poor, homeless, and hungry in this country before we go running off to help someone else.  Charity begins at home.


----------



## waltky (Mar 1, 2011)

Uncle Ferd says, "Yea...

... an' Swedish, French and Brazilian womens too.


----------

